# do bucks determine how many kids doe is pregnant with?



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

If not is it the size or breed of the doe? What has your experience been?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

It all depends on how many eggs a doe releases as she come in to her heat. It can be effected by genetics and breed and diet. The males effect the gender of the kids, though I personally think that the doe can influence which of the sperm is more likely to win the race due to her PH balance, etc. But the number of kids is determined by how many eggs a doe releases when she comes in to heat.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there anything I can do to increase odds of multiples? I primarily have nubians and boers


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good diet...when we fed 100% alfalfa..no coastal..the mix of whole oats, BOSS calf manna and Beet pulp along with more alfalfa pellets...we got triplets from almost every one of our girls...this year Alfalfa was WAY too much to feed 100% so we added coastal as their main hay..using a different feed since my kids wasted so much of the yummy mix!!! made huge mess..well dont get me started on that lol..my point is..mostly singles, a few sets of twins an only my two who always through triplets..threw triplets..
yep diet makes a difference 
next season we hope to be 100% fodder : )


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well boers and nubians are two breeds known for having multiples, as well as Nigerian dwarfs.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mimzidoat said:


> Is there anything I can do to increase odds of multiples? I primarily have nubians and boers


Yes, you can flush them about 30 days prior to introducing the buck, then continue flushing them for at least 2 weeks after he is brought in. Flushing does not necessarily have to be done with grain, either. High quality hay will have the same effect. The first year I fed our grass/alfalfa hay I ended up with 14 sets of triplets out of apprx 26 kidding does. That total does not count any sets of triplets in which all 3 kids did not survive.

http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/extension/animal/meatgoat/MGBrdKidd.htm

http://ansci.cornell.edu/goats/Resources/GoatArticles/Factsheets/FlushingFactSheet.pdf


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

GoatCrazy said:


> Yes, you can flush them about 30 days prior to introducing the buck, then continue flushing them for at least 2 weeks after he is brought in. Flushing does not necessarily have to be done with grain, either. High quality hay will have the same effect. The first year I fed our grass/alfalfa hay I ended up with 14 sets of triplets out of apprx 26 kidding does. That total does not count any sets of triplets in which all 3 kids did not survive.
> 
> http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/an_sci/extension/animal/meatgoat/MGBrdKidd.htm
> 
> http://ansci.cornell.edu/goats/Resources/GoatArticles/Factsheets/FlushingFactSheet.pdf


Yup, well said. I usually start 4 to 6 weeks before and keep it up the first month. Some does will still just give you singles (I have a doe who has given me singles no matter what I do, lol, but her milk is amazing so.... *sigh*) or twins every time no matter what you do, but the best way to have an impact on numbers is lots of good food at the right time.


----------

